# Roamer 17 Jewel



## RoryCraig (Apr 22, 2016)

Here we have my Roamer 17 Jewel. i dont know much about it at all apart from its Swiss made. I found it when clearing out my fathers belongings after he passed away.

Just wanting to see if anyone can put a rough date to it and maybe a model name/number as there is nothing on the watch to tell me. The case is 9crt Gold.#

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It has a MST 371 or 372 movement, that were made between 1944 and 1962. The size and style would suggest the earlier end of the timescale. Do you have UK hallmarks in the case? That would help enormously


----------



## RoryCraig (Apr 22, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> It has a MST 371 or 372 movement, that were made between 1944 and 1962. The size and style would suggest the earlier end of the timescale. Do you have UK hallmarks in the case? That would help enormously


 Thank you....i will have to have a check when i get home for hall marks in the case and get back to you


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

they may be on the fixed bars where the strap attaches, looking at the photo :thumbsup:


----------



## RoryCraig (Apr 22, 2016)

The hall marks are 375 which is 9crt gold I think and on the inside of the back case it's says Stockace British made G.A.S with a 9 stamped and also and A stamped but that's all I can find.


----------

